# Need advice comrades!!!



## AlexPatriot (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello!
Please advice. I want to go to the gym, but do not want to use heavy  drugs. Can you recommend how to gain weight fast? Can you give some  advice on nutrition and vitamins?
About me:
25 years
Height: 5,7 feet
Weight: 176 lbs


----------



## brazey (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome....  Go to the nutrition and training forums. Read all the stickys.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 23, 2017)

WELCOME !!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Montego (Jan 24, 2017)

Get yourself a sound nutrition plan.  

Figure out your maintenance calories and add in about 250kcal per day.  

I would suggest 1.5g protein per LB of body weight and fill the rest of your calories with carbs and fat as you see fit. 

Find a training program. Stronglifts 5x5 is a very good program for beginners and focuses on the basics.  Train your balls of every session. 

Get plenty of rest.


----------



## yesidont (Jan 26, 2017)

welcome


----------

